# Yet another Reminder



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

IT's time to stock up. Enough water to last for several days or even weeks, dry ready to eat food such as biscuits, biscottes or cereals, rice, pasta, beans etc, tinned food, medicines, a torch with batteries, powder milk for bottle fed babies. Gas. 

This could be a long, stormy winter. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

No worries, I have a Metro hotline delivery magnet stuck on my fridge.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> IT's time to stock up. Enough water to last for several days or even weeks, dry ready to eat food such as biscuits, biscottes or cereals, rice, pasta, beans etc, tinned food, medicines, a torch with batteries, powder milk for bottle fed babies. Gas.
> 
> This could be a long, stormy winter. Better safe than sorry.


I agree. 

I would add, keep a bit of cash reserve too: if things go really wrong, ATMs will stop working and shops may stop accepting plastic, just like it happened earlier in the year.

And of course, top up your tank. Fuel shortages are quite possible.

Have your embassy's EMERGENCY number saved on your mobile AND keep a written note of it in your wallet. 

Definitely better safe than sorry.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

And don't forget those top up cards for your phones. They were hard to find last time!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> IT's time to stock up. Enough water to last for several days or even weeks, dry ready to eat food such as biscuits, biscottes or cereals, rice, pasta, beans etc, tinned food, medicines, a torch with batteries, powder milk for bottle fed babies. Gas.
> 
> This could be a long, stormy winter. Better safe than sorry.


Why is there a forecast for SNOW?? :smow:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No one is stocking up in City Stars. I was shopping this afternoon and the place was almost empty. I went into Marks and was annoyed that music was blaring out as it seems to do in every shop in Egypt, I filled in the feed back form and told them to switch it off. Do you think they will do as I ask?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No one is stocking up in City Stars. I was shopping this afternoon and the place was almost empty. I went into Marks and was annoyed that music was blaring out as it seems to do in every shop in Egypt, I filled in the feed back form and told them to switch it off. Do you think they will do as I ask?


Not a snowball in hells chance of that happening:nono:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Not a snowball in hells chance of that happening:nono:


Constant blaring music spoils a days shopping for me,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Not a snowball in hells chance of that happening:nono:


so SNOW is forecast then :clap2:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Constant blaring music spoils a days shopping for me,





Me too....I'd rather not shop than listen to it....But.... who can tell Egyptians they're losing customers!!??


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Why is there a forecast for SNOW?? :smow:


LOL, that would actually be lovely, being snowed in and munching through our stock of chocolate cookies and peanuts for a whole week. 

Unfortunately, violence in the streets following the elections or even an earthquake are more possible scenarios, although also unlikely. BUt as I say, better safe than sorry. 

Doesn't hurt to allocate an emergency storage cupboard in the kitchen.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Me too....I'd rather not shop than listen to it....But.... who can tell Egyptians they're losing customers!!??




But who can tell Egyptians anything "they know it all" and don't listen anyway they prefer to hear their own voice than yours.


----------

